# Back2Mac en Mexico



## Amaia (Dec 22, 2008)

Hola

LLevo bastante tiempo leyendo este foro y es la primera vez que decido publicar algo, a ver si alguna chica de mexico puede ayudarme.

He comprado productos mac desde Enero, y apenas ahora decidi regresar los envases a Mac, donde vivo no tengo una tienda y tengo que ir  mty o guadalajara 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Este fin de semana mi abuela fue y proveche... resulta que no quisieron cambiarle los envases porque según les falta el "pan" y estaban rotas, las he sacado viendo videos de youtube 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




No sé si es porque no quisieron cambiarme los envases o en definitiva lo hice mal!!.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gracias!


----------



## mafalda (Dec 22, 2008)

Amaia,

lo que te pasó es lo que también pasa en Europa, sin "pan" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 no aceptan los envases (o por lo menos en la mayoría de las tiendas no lo hacen), en EEUU parece ser diferente. Estoy segura de que hay mas hilos sobre este hecho acá, busca con "depotted" and "Back2Mac".

Lo siento... y sé que es una pena...

mafalda


----------



## n_c (Dec 22, 2008)

Hola, mas o menos en los ultimos meses an cambiado las reglas tambien aqui en los E.U. Ya no permiten sin "pan" ahora el paquete debe ser regresado completo para calificar a "b2m". No me sorprende que en Mexico tambien. Lo siento y hojala te ayude en algo...disculpa mi Espanol


----------



## joey444 (Dec 22, 2008)

Si, todo depende de donde vayas.  Hay muchos MAC en los E.U. que no te reciben sin el "pan"  y otros que no les importa.  En mi ocasion, nunca me han dado problema por devolver sin el "pan."  Buena suerte!


----------



## bgajon (Dec 27, 2008)

Hola Amaia!!
Yo he llevado mis envases sin el pan a las MAC Pro del DF y nunca he tenio problemas. Es más alguna vez comente que quería sacar mis sombras y ponerlas en las paletas pero me daba miedo. La señorita que me atendió me dijo que ella lo podía hacer por mí y luego hacíamos el back 2 MAC.
Le pregunté si el pan era necesario y dijo que no que lo que reciclaban era el plástico y que no había problema.
Por si las dudas yo saco el pan con el método sin calor que Enkore muestra en youtube, así no se ve dañado por fuera el contenedor.
Espero que te ayude esta info. y ojalá puedas cambiar tus contenedores por labialaes, eso es lo único por lo que hacen el back 2 mac y eso francamente apesta!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Cuídate y que gusto hablar con otra mexicana


----------



## Amaia (Mar 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mafalda* 

 
_Amaia,

lo que te pasó es lo que también pasa en Europa, sin "pan" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 no aceptan los envases (o por lo menos en la mayoría de las tiendas no lo hacen), en EEUU parece ser diferente. Estoy segura de que hay mas hilos sobre este hecho acá, busca con "depotted" and "Back2Mac".

Lo siento... y sé que es una pena...

mafalda_

 
Hola mafalda

Pues tenía entendido que en España si aceptan las sombras sin "pan", pero vamos que no sé en los demás países, igual empiezan a cambiar las cosas ya me veo comprando mejor sompras para paleta 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gracias!!


----------



## Amaia (Mar 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *n_c* 

 
_Hola, mas o menos en los ultimos meses an cambiado las reglas tambien aqui en los E.U. Ya no permiten sin "pan" ahora el paquete debe ser regresado completo para calificar a "b2m". No me sorprende que en Mexico tambien. Lo siento y hojala te ayude en algo...disculpa mi Espanol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Eso estaba viendo en algunos foros, es una lástima 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tu español es genial


----------



## Amaia (Mar 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *joey444* 

 
_Si, todo depende de donde vayas.  Hay muchos MAC en los E.U. que no te reciben sin el "pan"  y otros que no les importa.  En mi ocasion, nunca me han dado problema por devolver sin el "pan."  Buena suerte!_

 
Me sorprendio cambie los regrese en E.U. y sin problemas, y fue la primer ocasion que los regresaba en México.

Gracias


----------



## Amaia (Mar 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bgajon* 

 
_Hola Amaia!!
Yo he llevado mis envases sin el pan a las MAC Pro del DF y nunca he tenio problemas. Es más alguna vez comente que quería sacar mis sombras y ponerlas en las paletas pero me daba miedo. La señorita que me atendió me dijo que ella lo podía hacer por mí y luego hacíamos el back 2 MAC.
Le pregunté si el pan era necesario y dijo que no que lo que reciclaban era el plástico y que no había problema.
Por si las dudas yo saco el pan con el método sin calor que Enkore muestra en youtube, así no se ve dañado por fuera el contenedor.
Espero que te ayude esta info. y ojalá puedas cambiar tus contenedores por labialaes, eso es lo único por lo que hacen el back 2 mac y eso francamente apesta!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Cuídate y que gusto hablar con otra mexicana 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hola bgajon!!

El problema que tengo es que vivo en Torreón y ni tienda MAC tengo, lo más cerca es Mty, acabo de pedir unas cosas de BBR y sigo esperando 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Así que aproveche en guadalajara y no quisieron, voy a buscar ese video porque yo dos lo hice con encendedor, y las demas con la plancha jajajaja!

Yo creo que estan cambiando las politicas porque la gente aprovecha mucho eso y seguro no les dejara... bueno esa idea me da jajaja!

Yo quiero mis labiales!! por cierto que suerte la tuya tener un MAC Pro a cual MAC pro vas? tienes el telefono de casualidad?

Gracias chamacona


----------



## bgajon (Oct 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Amaia* 

 
_Hola bgajon!!

El problema que tengo es que vivo en Torreón y ni tienda MAC tengo, lo más cerca es Mty, acabo de pedir unas cosas de BBR y sigo esperando 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Así que aproveche en guadalajara y no quisieron, voy a buscar ese video porque yo dos lo hice con encendedor, y las demas con la plancha jajajaja!

Yo creo que estan cambiando las politicas porque la gente aprovecha mucho eso y seguro no les dejara... bueno esa idea me da jajaja!

Yo quiero mis labiales!! por cierto que suerte la tuya tener un MAC Pro a cual MAC pro vas? tienes el telefono de casualidad?

Gracias chamacona 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hola y disculpa no haber contestado antes.
Hoy acabo de ir a MAC PRO Parque Delta y no tuve ningún problema en hacer B2M sin los pans. Me llevé los labiales O y Speed Dial.
Los teléfonos de todos lo s MAC's en el D.F. los puedes encontrar aquí 
M·A·C Cosmetics | Puntos de venta
En Monterrey
M·A·C Cosmetics | Puntos de venta
Espero que te sea de ayuda y si te dicen algo de que no pueden hacer el B2M sin el pan alegales que en el D.F. no hay problema en los MAC Pro.
saludos


----------



## Fernand (Jul 21, 2014)

Hola oye entonces se puede canjear los eructes mac por otros que sí tengan ps el polvito ? Es que mira yo estoy buscando un lugar aquí en Mexico DF para canjear los estuches que ya no tienen polvo por otros nuevos ps que sí tengan  Sí conoces un lugar aquí en México DF. Me puedes decir en donde esta ubicado por favor te lo agradecería mucho


----------



## verorl (Sep 17, 2014)

Depende de la tienda...

  Aqui en Mty hay tres, una en el Palacio de Hierro y las otras dos en Liverpool en diferentes centros comerciales. Solo la tienda del Palacio acepta Back2MAC y son bastante especialitos en lo que aceptan.

  Yo tengo la fortuna de ir a E.U. por lo menos 2 veces al anio y ahi cambio los que no quieren aqui. Yo no le saco el pan a las sombras, me gustan mis sombritas sueltas.


----------

